# Xmas hams 10



## wittdog (Dec 1, 2010)

This was supposed to be the start of my Xmass ham thread.  I placed an order for my hams…received a call that they were in…drove in the snow…and someone had absconded with my hams…Placed an order for some more hams…they should be here next week.  On the way home I stopped at the Sausage Maker and picked up some more Hickory Saw dust…to the tune of 45lbs of saw dust…


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry about the dastardly deed on the hams. Crime is rampant. We even had a bank stuck up in the little hick town where I work. That just a few days ago. Good score on the sawdust. I like Hickory nearly as good as S. Texas mesquite. Hope the new set of hams turn out twice as good as the first bunch would have. 

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Dec 1, 2010)

Must have been the Grinch.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 1, 2010)

wittdog said:
			
		

> This was supposed to be the start of my Xmass ham thread.  I placed an order for my hams…received a call that they were in…drove in the snow…and someone had absconded with my hams…Placed an order for some more hams…they should be here next week.  On the way home I stopped at the Sausage Maker and picked up some more Hickory Saw dust…to the tune of 45lbs of saw dust…



You going to start bitchin' about the snow already?   
Keep it up we'll have to start calling you JP. :roll:


----------



## john pen (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey, I resemble that remark !


----------



## wittdog (Dec 6, 2010)

Today I trimmed up the hams and injected them with the brine..they will soak till Friday and then it’s into the smokehouse for 36hrs.  Brown Sugar with a touch of molasses in the cure then smoked with Hickory. The hams look good a nice fat cap and some nice marbling.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 6, 2010)

Damn that is a big ham Dave .. I'm anxious to see the process.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 6, 2010)

It's a 20lb ham.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 10, 2010)

Twas a few weeks before Christmas and the hams were hung in the smokehouse with care…pictures of the progress to come in the am..I am off to put in a 12hr day


----------



## BeeRich (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice.  Looking forward to post-smoker pics.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 11, 2010)

12 hours of drying and the hams are a nice color…now it’s time for that hickory wind to start blowing.


----------



## Shores (Dec 11, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## Griff (Dec 11, 2010)

It's times like this I wish I lived closer to Dave.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 11, 2010)

This is a great thread .. I too wish I lived closer to Dave, I could get lessons and maybe a little something to eat.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 11, 2010)

They are starting to get some nice color…I don’t know if you can tell from the pic but the fat is getting that nice caramel color and the meat is that nice mahogany color.

The chamber with smoke


----------



## Vermin999 (Dec 11, 2010)

Looking great!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 11, 2010)

Let me tell you guys something ............. if you lived closer to Dave, you would all weigh 275 lbs! We stopped by for a visit once and I swear I gained 5 lbs!


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 11, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Let me tell you guys something ............. if you lived closer to Dave, you would all weigh 275 lbs! We stopped by for a visit once and I swear I gained 5 lbs!



And I would lose 25 pounds living next to him ... I'm headed to NY, that is my kind of diet


----------



## john pen (Dec 11, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Let me tell you guys something ............. if you lived closer to Dave, you would all weigh 275 lbs! We stopped by for a visit once and I swear I gained 5 lbs!


 I do live close... Its the drive home that kills me ! If you do go to Witt's, bring an appetite.. but that's all.. He supplies food and beer !! And some flowers for Mrs. Witt.. she deserves them for putting up with Dave's feces...


----------



## wittdog (Dec 12, 2010)

The Hams are almost done..they are being stubborn with the last few degrees.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 13, 2010)

Well that sure is a purty sight. Ya done good. I'm hongry. 

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Dec 13, 2010)

The ham’s finished up yesterday here are the finished pics, the true Christmas miracle will be if they make it to Christmas uncut and unsampled.


----------



## BeeRich (Dec 13, 2010)

You can make money doing that stuff.  That looks fantastic.


----------



## Griff (Dec 13, 2010)

Excellent job Dave.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 14, 2010)

Dave, I see a problem. Send then to me immediately for proper disposal.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Dec 14, 2010)

You are the master of GMB (Gluteus Maximus Bum) Dave. Those hams look great!


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't want Nick carrying all the weight so go ahead and send one to Ohio and I help dispose of it


----------



## wittdog (Dec 14, 2010)

Mom got out voted.  The boys win. Sliced up just a little for some QC.


----------



## BeeRich (Dec 15, 2010)

OK I just spent 7 minutes in the blow-up of that picture.  If it was any more attractive, it would have stockings and heels on it.  

Um, ya.  I had a question, but I forgots.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 15, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> OK I just spent 7 minutes in the blow-up of that picture.  If it was any more attractive, it would have stockings and heels on it.
> 
> Um, ya.  I had a question, but I forgots.


----------

